# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Помощь >  ЗУП 3.1 (3.1.20.97)  - Больничный лист: Получить из ФСС - Не заполнен регистрацио...

## Akihabara

При попытки получить данные из ФСС для заполнения больничного листа, Ловлю ошибку: Не заполнен регистрационный номер ФСС.  
В справочнике организаций, в разделе "Фонды" регистрационный номер заполнен. (Организация является филиалом)
Если кто сталкивался с этим подскажите что делать.
Зарастание спасибо)))

----------


## alexandr_ll

> При попытки получить данные из ФСС для заполнения больничного листа, Ловлю ошибку: Не заполнен регистрационный номер ФСС.  
> В справочнике организаций, в разделе "Фонды" регистрационный номер заполнен. (Организация является филиалом)
> Если кто сталкивался с этим подскажите что делать.
> Зарастание спасибо)))


Такая ошибка зарегистрирована в 1С под номером Ошибка 00-00426462, планируется исправить в следующем релизе.

----------

Akihabara (21.01.2022)

----------

